# Veterans Swap Meet Long Beach Cal...first sight



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2012)

I always love going to the LB cycle swap and seeing this massive neon sign at McDonnell Douglas. It probably stands 40 feet tall on top of a big building. I don't know when it was made or why they continue to maintain it, but I love it! Thought I would take a shot to enjoy!


----------

